
New Bill Would Empower President to Punish U.S. Companies That Boycott Israel - mikece
https://theintercept.com/2018/06/28/israel-boycott-law-bds/
======
burntrelish1273
History will, hopefully, sort out the moral inferiority of making legal
migrants feeling unwelcome (and, in so doing, destroying a cornerstone to the
vitality of the American experience), collectively punishing individuals
because of their country's demographics and supporting the genocide of a
people cramped into a ghetto with higher density than Warsaw ever was. One
could say "hurt people, hurt people" but repeatedly, intentionally killing
unarmed protesters with live ammunition looks like the Final Solution 2.0.

